# Repurposed lyrics 2



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
(_once I have checked out the cow poo and shouted at the cows for staring at me and stopped to check the pee-mails and had a quick game with Bello and popped down for a drink from the river and checked whether the ducks are in reach and provided you've still got some chicken pancake, of course)_
You've got a Fred


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

The wonderful thing about Archie...
Archie's a wonderful thing!
His top is made of rubber...
His bottom is made of springs!!
He's bouncy, trouncy, pouncy, flouncy,
Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!
The most wonderful thing about Archie is
He's the only one!
(With apologies to Tigger and the Disney Imagineers!)


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

SandyTopknot said:


> The wonderful thing about Archie...
> Archie's a wonderful thing!
> His top is made of rubber...
> His bottom is made of springs!!
> ...


Have I got news for you…. Phoebe thinks this is her song 😂 it’s the perfect song for any poodle with a 2 syllable name


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Starla said:


> Have I got news for you…. Phoebe thinks this is her song 😂


The wonderful thing about Phoebe...
Phoebe's a wonderful thing!! 
  
Archie is delighted to share "his" song. Especially since he stole it... 🤣


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

This morning from my 35th floor apartment, I heard something from the ground floor where my husband was taking the boys for their morning relief that sounds a bit like “who let the dogs out? Woof woof woof woof”. 

(And I internally apologized to the entire building)


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I used to sing to my Cannais my old terrier/chi “You’re craaazzy because you’re part chihuahua.” Cannais is Cajun French for “mischievous in a scheming way”. 
I had Gentile “nice” and Cannais “naughty “ both now deceased. They lived up to their names!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

fjm said:


> Winter, spring, summer or fall
> All you have to do is call
> And I'll be there
> (_once I have checked out the cow poo and shouted at the cows for staring at me and stopped to check the pee-mails and had a quick game with Bello and popped down for a drink from the river and checked whether the ducks are in reach and provided you've still got some chicken pancake, of course)_
> You've got a Fred


Well done fjm ! 😆. Fred Fred Fred…😆

Sometimes when Beau is prancing down the street and ignoring the other dogs he passes, im singing Aloe Blacc, The Man.

Well you can tell everybody
go ahead and tell everybody
i’m the man i’m the man I'm the man
Stand up now and face the sun
Won’t hide my tail or turn and run
It’s time to do what must be done
Be a king when kingdom comes
🤩🐩😁


----------

